# sulcata skin and shell looking pale?



## daboss329 (Jul 10, 2014)

So I just got my hatchling sulcata about a month ago and everything is good regular bowel movements and regular eating and all. However lately his skin has been white and looking a little cracked his shell looks white from the bottom. I give hjm a short bath every morning and I feed him thr same food everyday which is sunflower weeds and clover with a calcium suppliment the suppliment has d3 and I give it to him everyday and he also has a uvb light above him , he is in a small 10 gallon tank with coco fiber substrate. The humidity is around 40 50 in the day 70 80 at night and the temp a steady 80 all day and night its 70. Now all of a sudden he isnt eating as much as he used to he sleeps a lot more than I think he should and when he sleeps he has his arms and legs sticking out with no support they just stick out and lay and ibhave picture of his head which is looking white I though it was the suppliment but even without it he looks white only his head not the rest of his skin and only the bottom part of his shell and also all of a sudden it looks like he has some dark spots on his head where his ears should be if he had any I just added a picture of it


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 10, 2014)

I think your little baby might benefit from a more varied diet. There are many more weeds and grasses that you could be including in his diet.

I don't know what you're seeing, but the only thing I see is some hard water spots and a few spots of maybe calcium powder on the legs.

I chop up a bunch of different things, including grape leaves, mulberry leaves, squash leaves, grasses and other weeds and I mix it all up. Then I sprinkle a tiny bit of calcium powder over the top and add a bit of water, and mix it all up again. The wet food gives him a bit more hydration and helps the calcium to cling.


----------



## daboss329 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I think your little baby might benefit from a more varied diet. There are many more weeds and grasses that you could be including in his diet.
> 
> I don't know what you're seeing, but the only thing I see is some hard water spots and a few spots of maybe calcium powder on the legs.
> 
> I chop up a bunch of different things, including grape leaves, mulberry leaves, squash leaves, grasses and other weeds and I mix it all up. Then I sprinkle a tiny bit of calcium powder over the top and add a bit of water, and mix it all up again. The wet food gives him a bit more hydration and helps the calcium to cling.


Thanks for the info also I use a spiral uvb 150 watt desert light I heard they hurt theur eyes is that true? If so what type should I use


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes. Definitely turn off that light right away. You can either use a tube-type fluorescent bulb or get a Mercury Vapor Bulb. Its expensive, but it provides the heat along with UVB all in one bulb.


----------



## daboss329 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. Definitely turn off that light right away. You can either use a tube-type fluorescent bulb or get a Mercury Vapor Bulb. Its expensive, but it provides the heat along with UVB all in one bulb.


I already have a tube bulb which I got from home depot u use it for my fishtank now ill it give off uvb also because I though fluorescent was just a brighter regular light


----------



## daboss329 (Jul 10, 2014)

And if I used that would I still need my heat bulb


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 10, 2014)

daboss329 said:


> And if I used that would I still need my heat bulb


Yes, then you won't have a 'hot' side/basking spot


----------



## daboss329 (Jul 10, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Yes, then you won't have a 'hot' side/basking spot


Ok Thanks


----------

